
The dirty little secrets of transitioning away from Parse - helloanand
https://medium.com/@suniltom/the-dirty-little-secrets-of-transitioning-away-from-parse-15522e2ce42d#65fe.d7kgi9lsl
======
helloanand
Shocking to read that Parse migration guide basically says that there's no
support for Analytics or Push notifications for existing Parse customers.
They're on their own.

